# Terhi Nordic 6020 defekt. Was tun?



## mrgrinton (24. November 2012)

Hallo, ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Terhi Boot gekauft. Leider hatte der Vorbesitzer die falschen Sliprollen angebracht, so das  ein Riss im Rumpf entstanden ist. Habe ich natürlich erst zu spät gesehen. Ich habe mir dann Terhi Fix, also die Originale Spachtelmasse zum reparieren bestellt und diese auch verarbeitet. 
Meine Frage 
Der Schaum im Boot hat ja nun Wasser gezogen, geht das wieder raus durch Verdunstung ? 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Seemannsgarn (24. November 2012)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 defekt. Was tun?*

Ja klar aber nur vor der Reparatur und sehr langsam. Eine beheizte Halle hilft da über den Winter ungemein.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. November 2012)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 defekt. Was tun?*

Nach der Reparatur?
Nö- geht nicht. Die aufeinandergelegten Formenteile (Thermoplast) sind diffusionsdicht miteinander verbunden.

Sofern es nicht im Rumpf gluckert, ists halb so wild- da friert Dir im Winter nix auseinander.

Ansonsten: Anbohren, leerlaufen lassen und im Frühling erst wieder zuschmieren.


----------



## rob (24. November 2012)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 defekt. Was tun?*

da häng ich mich mit ein:q

ich besitze ein terhi 440. durch die sonnenhitze hat es mir die obere schale aufgewölbt und sich an diesen stellen vom thermoplast gelöst.ich kaufte es 2005 neu..
es entstand eine große blase vorne und eine hinten im bootsboden, natürlich muss ich da draufsteigen.
bei der hinteren ist sie mir schon eingerissen und nach jedem regen, wenn das boot mit wasser voll ist, habe ich wasser zwischen der oberen schale(hoffentlich nur oben, eine vermutung) und der schaumstofffüllung.
steig ich mit dem fuss auf die blase, drückt es mir bei den rissen das wasser raus.

ich hätte die möglichkeit das boot über den winter in einer nicht beheizten halle zu lagern.besser als auf der wiese...

wie geh ich vor.
soll ich das boot auf den kopf stellen und hoffen, dass alles bis ins frühjahr getrocknet ist?
dann die blase anbohren und mit der reperaturmasse füllen. oder soll ich harz nehmen.
man müsste die bodenplatte danach beschweren, damit das gerade zusammen trocknet.

mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie ich das harz einbringen könnte(unter druck, aber wie), so das es sich auch gut verteilt.

befürchte, dass im nächsten sommer durch die hitze die blase wieder kommen wird....echt ärgerlich, für mich ist das ein konstruktionsfehler!!!

würd mich auch interessieren, ob andere das selbe problem mit terhibooten haben.

lg rob


----------



## feuerlibelle (24. November 2012)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 defekt. Was tun?*

Meine Erfahrung ist anders, die ausgeschäumten Boote werden schon durch Kondensat kalt/warm innen nass und werden mit der Zeit immer schwerer.
Von verdunsten kann keine Rede sein, das bekommst Du nicht mehr raus. Wieg es mal zum Spaß!
Als BSP nimm PU Schaum und leg den eine Woche in Wasser, dann nimm ihn raus und leg ihn zum trocknen. Stell Dir das dann noch ummantelt vor.......da müsste an das ganze Deck abtrennen und das Boot im Heizungskeller für ein halbes Jahr lagern.
Mein Fazit, nie ausgeschäumte Boote.

Gruß Marco


----------



## nichtsfaenger (24. November 2012)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 defekt. Was tun?*

Hey Rob
Es wird bei Dir vermutlich ein Verarbeitungsfehler sein. Ich habe auch das Terhi 440. Es lag bei meinen Vorbesitzer 8Jahre am Ufer. Er hat aber immer die Abdeckplane drüber gemacht. Ich habe es seit August 2011 und es steht bei mir ohne Abdeckplane(kommt nur im Winter drauf) auf einen Bootstrailer. Die Wasserablassschraube drehe ich nach jeden Angeln raus. So kann das Regenwasser direkt ablaufen. So entsteht kein Druck von oben. Das Boot liegt gut verteilt auf 3Kielrollen und 4Seitenrollen. Habe bis jetzt zum Glück keine Probleme damit gehabt.Das Boot und der Trailer stehen auch immer in der Sonne auf meiner Wiese. 
Ich kann Dir leider keine Tipp´s geben,weil ich darin keine Erfahrung habe.
Wünsche Dir trotzdem viel Glück mit dem Boot.
Gruß Mike


----------



## mrgrinton (25. November 2012)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 defekt. Was tun?*

Hallo, Danke für die Antworten.
Also 2005 gekauft und dann sowas ? Denke auch Produktionsfehler. Aber warum mit Harz und nicht den Original Terhi Rep.Spachtel?
Ansonsten ist das Terhi ein echt solides Angelboot.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## rob (25. November 2012)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 defekt. Was tun?*

danke euch schon mal für eure antworten burschen!
eventuell meldet sich ja noch jemand der genaueres weiß.
lg rob


----------



## Stefan660 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 defekt. Was tun?*

Schon mal hier geschaut ?:

http://www.terhi.de/reparatur.htm


----------



## mrgrinton (25. November 2012)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 defekt. Was tun?*

Ja, aber bringt leider nicht´s wenn der Schaum Wasser gezogen hat.


----------

